# Brake Rotor Sizes



## djhitch2598 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello I'm new to CruzeTalk

I own a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT2 RS.

Recently I noticed a pulse from my brakes leading me to believe that my rotors are warped. My question is, when I go to look up new rotors on GM OEM parts websites it only gives me two options of a 15" Wheel or a 16" Wheel for what type of rotor I need. Well I bought the car with 17" rims. The tire size is 225/50/17. Can someone explain to me what I need to do in this situation and what size rotors I should get? 

Thanks!


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just did my front brakes on my 2013 2LT RS. I didn't go AC Delco OEM, but went for their Advantage Coated line (ACDELCO 18A2822AC). Looking at RockAuto's website, they only list the one option for the OEM front: ACDELCO 1771053 {#13502050}.
Measured my old rotors 10-15/16" in diameter. Hope that helps.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Take your wheel off wrap a bit of string around the rotor and mark it where it overlaps. Measure the length and divide by 3.142 to find the diameter. Buy whatever rotors you want. I upgraded mines to grooved faces with upgraded pads which I put to good use yesterday morning.


----------

